# Audi Confirms US Arrivals of A8, A6, and Q5 TDI in Next 24 Months



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rumors about which Audi models will be next to get the diesel treatment here in the United States can be put to rest this morning. Audi of America boss Johan de Nysschen has confirmed our next three TDIs in an annual press conference held via the web just a few hours ago. Within the next two years, the company will be offering TDI variants of the A6, the A8, and the Q5. 

According to our sources, all three of the next Audi diesels will use the 3.0-liter TDI already federalized and offered in the Q7 crossover. That engine produces 225 hp and 406 lb-ft of torque and with the Q7's 5600 pounds to carry, delivers an 8.5-second 0-60 mph time and fuel economy figures of 17 mpg in city driving and 25 on the highway. Considering that all three new models are a thousand pounds lighter and more aerodynamic, expect highway figures in the thirties and 0-60 mph times that will remain competitive with most gas-powered competitors.

As for the A4, de Nysschen noted that because that model was further along in its lifecycle, the likelihood of it joining the club will wait until the next-generation car, estimated to be due out 2014. If the A4 TDI does come here we're told it will use a four-cylinder TDI engine for maximum efficiency and competitive price, not the same 3.0-liter as the other models.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Q5 TDI could be all kinds of WIN. I don't want (and can't justify) a Toaureg/ Q7 size, and I am not a huge fan of the Tiguan. Plus, I could order the Q5 in some type of metallic brown even if Audi doesn't see fit to offer it as a standard.


----------

